# In primis Marcius Coriolanus, hostis tribuniciae petestatis



## sweetpaki75

Hey !! Bonsoir, j'aurais besoin d'aide pour une traduction en latin j'ai deja cherché le vocabulaire les cas mais j'ai des problemes pour regrouper les mots et traduire veuillez gentillement m'aidez... 

Texte Latin : Lutte de Coriolan contre la Plèbe

xxx

3. In primis Marcius Coriolanus, hostis tribuniciae petestatis : << Si annonam, inquit, veterem volunt, jus pristinum reddant patribus.

In primis : le plus important
Maricius Coriolanus : nominatif
hostis : victime datif ablatif
tribuniciae : tribunicien genetif datif singulier ou nominatif pluriel
potestatis : protestation genetif singulier
si : avec indicatif ou subjonctif
annonam : ???
inquit : dit-il
veterem : rendre vieux au subjonctif
volunt : vouloir 3°personne du pluriel 
jus : le droit nominatif
pristinum : d'autrefois
reddant : subjonctif 3° personne du pluriel 
patribus : datif ablatif

Mercii d'avance de votre aide qui me sera precieuse !!


----------



## relativamente

In PRIMIS : surtout
hostis ne vient pas de hostia mais nominatif de hostis: ennemi, contraire
annonam veterem  :le prix ancien, peut être le prix de l'année passée


----------



## wonderment

Salut. Could someone please translate into French? Merci.

Above all, Marcius Corlianus, an opponent of the tribunician power, said "If they want the former grain provisions, let them give back to the senators their earlier right/law/jurisdiction."

tribuniciae: adjective avec potestatis, genitive
si: avec indicative volunt in the if clause
veterem: adjective avec annonam
jus: accusative direct object avec reddant
reddant: subjunctive, jussive
patribus: dative indirect object


----------



## sweetpaki75

J'ai repris mon analyse avec vos modifications et j'ai aboutis a une traduction.

3.Surtout Marcius Coriolanus, un ennemi des protestations tribuniciennes dit : << Si ils veulent les recoltes de l'année passée qu'il redonnent aux patriciens les (leur) droits d'autrefois.

Si la traduction ne va pas n'hésitez a me le dire et me corriger.

Mercii


----------



## wonderment

Tres bien!  Mais 'patres' n'ont pas necessairement les patriciens, seulement les membres du senat, et 'potestatis' est singulier et signifie pouvoir/autorite (tribunician power=power of tribune).


----------



## Anne345

annona, ae, f. : - a - production de l'année, récolte de l’année, les vivres pour l'année, les denrées, les approvisionnement. - b - le taux, le cours, *le prix* (en fonction de la récolte). - c - annone (le service d'approvisionnement à Rome). 
Si ils => S'ils


----------



## Anne345

Dans ce contexte _annona_ signifie prix et non récolte. 
_Si _s'élide devant _ils_


----------



## wonderment

I’m less certain; for me, ‘annona’ is ambiguous. It could be price, but it could also be provisions (approvisionnement). I was thinking in terms of the grain dole given to the plebs, because the first sentence mentioned giving rather than selling the grain transported from Sicily.


----------

